# Starting a campaign in Davis, CA



## Kunimatyu (Sep 11, 2007)

I've just moved to Davis, California to start graduate school, and I'm eager to begin running games again. I've  been running games for 3+ years - 2 Eberron games (one 1-20, one 1-12) and the Savage Tide Adventure Path - at the moment, I'm interested in running a homebrewed setting based off Vance's Dying Earth, Barsoom, classic sword-and-sorcery and the Sorceror supplement "Dictionary of Mu". The game will be using the E6  variant, which works particularly well, since I'd estimate the PCs to be around level 6 anyways when 4th Edition rolls around.

If there are any D&D players in the Davis area who are interested in a game, drop me a PM or reply to this thread -- I'm looking for ~4 players total, and while I'll probably get some from the local gaming club, I'd love to get some ENWorlders involved!

Drop me a PM or reply to this thread if you'd like more info.


----------



## Vegepygmy (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey, Kunimatyu...I'm near Davis and would like to talk to you about E6, if you're still interested.  You can reach me by reversing the first word of this address (so that the word refers to a form of government headed by a king): yhcranom@comcast.net

Please put "D&D" in the Subject line so I don't miss it.


----------

